

There's always time to launch your dream - screwperman
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1619-theres-always-time-to-launch-your-dream

======
patio11
Its probably a throw-away line, but

 _Do you think I could fit all that and still get straight As and have lots of
time left over for playing World of Warcraft? No._

spoke to me. I gave up World of Warcraft to start my business. The business
pays rather substantially better and takes up much less time.

I sometimes wish I had enough graphical talent to bling out my UI with
incremental visual rewards ("purple pixels") for various accomplishments, as a
means of self-motivation. Charts help, but if it were charts and little icons
of e.g. "2k visitors in a day, have a new blue Boots of Modest Traffic!",
well, you'd probably have to bring a crowbar to get me away from the business.

On second thought... no trophies.

------
nav
The same way an Ivy League degree doesn't guarantee success, a top tier VC
doesn't either. With the economy as it is now and general investor sentiment;
one needs to highlight the sheer value of determination, experimentation, the
art of minimizing and of course resourcefulness. I think the article does a
great job of pointing out that the "lack of" time had more to do with one's
self comforting through excuses rather than the actual tasks at hand. I
sincerely believe that the next 18 months will result in amazing, cost
effective innovations not only in tech but healthcare, the consumer world,
finance etc. Should be extremely exciting; and it's up to us to encourage
those that our there hustling and trying to launch their dreams.

------
brandonkm
The undergrad years are definitely a great time to spend getting projects
done. Not only projects, but exploring all the technologies that interest you.
Luckily, I've never played World of Warcraft or else I would probably be in a
different boat than I am right now.

------
ibsulon
"I don't have the time" is more often code for "I don't have the energy."

For those who are moonlighting, how do you avoid burnout?

~~~
kirubakaran
_how do you avoid burnout?_

Don't stop to think "omg I am working so hard".

... and get enough sleep.

------
beza1e1
Depends on how much you want to do. This year i want to (a) eat, (b) marry,
and (c) get my degree. The first goal demands a little time to earn money. The
seconds one demands mostly time, since debt is inevitable. To get the degree i
have to learn.

I'd also like to work (d) on my project ideas, but there isn't enough time
left after (a)-(c).

~~~
pchristensen
That's the conclusion I came to. It's not that I don't have the time, it's
that I apparently value spending time with my kids more than the rapid
progress of my startup. It's still dissatisfying from my startup's point of
view, but rather than rail against the universe about it, I look it as a
manifestation of my priorities.

~~~
kellishaver
Same here. I love the idea behind my startup and I love working on it. Have to
say, though, I love the family more. I spend every spare minute I can on my
startup, but not at the expense of my family. Their needs and spending time
with them come first, along with the paying job that's providing for said
family--it has to. If the kid were older, maybe I'd devote more time to the
startup, but as it stands now, no.

Also, if I worked 12-15hr days every day, even doing something I love, I'd
quickly grow to hate it. Not only would I resent the startup, but I'd likely
be looking for an entire career change after a while.

------
teuobk
I think that another key is being accountable to somebody else, if only
informally. I'm all for self-motivation -- and I've accomplished plenty that
way -- but I find it far easier to work when I know that somebody else cares
about whether or not I complete the project. Maybe a business partner, maybe a
coach of some sort.

------
mannicken
I actually failed two classes in college (high school dual enrollment) as I
was working on like two-three contracting projects simultaneously.

I thought I was doing it wrong but now I see that I'm not the only one who
sacrifices school to do something that they like.

------
thepanister
hmmm I think it's all about the start. If you make the first step in
implementing whatever you want, then it will be easier to continue.

------
k0n2ad
I can feel the motivation flowing through my arteries.

